# A Present From Oklahoma....



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

I got home the other day and there was a UPS package waiting for me by the shop. I saw by the shipping label it was from Joasis....Oklahoma Red Cedar..:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

So I whacked off a hunk of the log he sent and threw it on the lathe just to see how it turns. It was very wet and cut like butter...  









Now it's off to the woodshed for a couple of months to dry and then I'll do the final turning....  

Thanks Jay...


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

That is going to finish like a dream , awesome. ERC turns good, except for them pesky knots. The itty bitty knots there look tight (cept for the one on the bottom, but I'm sure you have that under control). And the way you turned it on axis the color will really pop. :thumbsup:


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

Fantastic, what kind of finish is going on?


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thats a nice lookin' piece of wood! :thumbsup:


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

There is more where that came from......I will look for only top quality stuff...but I think it will be awsome.


----------



## mike p (Nov 11, 2006)

thats realy nice work


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

I looked at the bowl today. I have it in paper bag in my wood shed. It's drying pretty fast...I stabbed it today and it was at 18%.

I haven't really thought about finish yet....I'll probably wait until I finish turn it.


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Here's one of two I turned today. The other one was going to be kinda neat, but it met an untimely demise and exploded into 4 pieces when my bowl gouge experienced a sever catch... :cursing:  :cursing: :furious: :furious: 

I'll leave the natural edge on this and when it dries I'll blast it with crushed corn cobs to clean up the bark area. It is now soaking in Palmolive for 12 hours and I'll finish turn it and let it dry....


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

*Burl*

Burl
Very nice turning so far, how big is it? Can't wait to see it when complete. Mitch


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Steve, that kinda gives me an idea :w00t: . I got a load of cedar dropped off last week to saw for a guy. He wanted "lumber" and some where just too odd to do anything with. They were 14" at the butt...and 4" top on a 10' log. Just too much waste and sawing for little pieces. I set those 5-6 off to the side, sawed the straight ones figuring I could find a use for the weird tapered ones...I guess I could saw some bowl blanks. They didn't have much sapwood at the butt, should make neat turnings. I think I will turn the outside too, the butts are knot free.
I have not had much luck keeping cedar together in a cross section, I will try the soap displacement trick you mentioned.


----------



## ctb (Mar 10, 2007)

I love that timber, reminds me of my mothers pickled red cabbage, the colour I mean.

When finished that is going to one pretty impressive piece.

What type of wood is it ? Oklahoma red cedar, sorry missed it 1st time around

I would love a go at it, just to see how it turns and what my chisels would make out of it.

Chris


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

I have piles of it...problem is getting you a piece of it. I bet shipping would kill a guy.


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

ctb said:


> I would love a go at it, just to see how it turns and what my chisels would make out of it.
> 
> Chris


That piece I did there was green and it turned like a dream. Long wet red and cream colored curls...  

It made the shop smell pretty nice for at least 2 weeks after that....

I've got a couple more pieces...I gotta get back at my lathe...:shifty: :shifty: :shifty:


----------



## ctb (Mar 10, 2007)

joasis said:


> I have piles of it...problem is getting you a piece of it. I bet shipping would kill a guy.


Thanks for the kind thought, my brians now in overdrive thinking how much shipping would be for a 10" x 3" blank, cedar is not a heavy timber.

But thanks for the thought anyway.

Chris


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

That is going to be one beautiful bowl. Hope it dries okay.

Gerry


----------

